
Ask HN: Do you cold call? - nahcub
For your service, do you reach out to potential customers without any referral or lead? If you do, how well does it work? Do you have any advice?
======
dsr_
I get cold-called all the time. Here are the mistakes people make:

1\. They waste my time (which is also a waste of their time).

That is, they are selling something that I don't need, generally because they
don't know anything about me. If you're cold calling me, you should have read
through our company's web site already. It's only fifteen pages or so; you can
skip the press releases. You don't know what business I'm in? Why should I
bother with you?

2\. They are wasting my time.

Frequently I get called by salespeople who don't know what they're selling,
except the name of it, a two sentence description that they memorized but
don't understand, and they want to set up a meeting. You have a software
product? What OS does it run on? Does it have a web interface? You're selling
consulting services but you can't describe them because your answer for
everything is "we can find people to do that, they are experts!"?

Go away.

3\. They are wasting my time.

I already talked to you yesterday, last week, last month or last quarter. We
discussed your product or service and it was clear from that phone call that
we would never be a good fit for each other. (Your product only runs on
Windows. Your service is Exchange consulting. You want to help process our
customers' confidential data...)

~~~
morganherlocker
I have been dodging calls for the past 3 years from a company that makes Java
profiling tools. I am not and have never been a Java dev.

~~~
smoyer
JRebel and I had a long-distance phone relationship too ... I stopped by their
booth at JavaOne and explained in detail why I literally _couldn 't_ use their
product and they stopped calling - why should they waste their own time. I did
however explain that I understood their use-case and would call them back if I
ever needed their product.

~~~
morganherlocker
That is precisely who it was.

------
ThomPete
In my young years I did telemarketing. It's tough but, one of the best
learning experience of my life.

I will repeat this in the end. But learn who you need to talk to. (Don't
accept a no from someone who cant say yes) a lot of your time will be spend
with finding the right person.

Here is my advice.

1\. Write down a sales pitch with some alternatives depending on what the
answer is. It should be structured something like this.

 _Step 1 Who you are, who you want to talk to._

Once you reach the person you need to talk to:

 _Step 2 Who you are, why you are calling, what your product do, what your
offer to them is (always have some kind of offer like 20% off or something
like that)

Step 3 Answer questions, write down customer skepticism and learn from it.
(you will become better and better at answering these questions and even able
to forsee patterns)

Step 4 Close the deal, tell exactly what is going to happen next. Follow up
with what you promised._

2\. Practice this again and again.

3\. Make sure your goal is to close something. (either a meeting, sales or
sending more info)

4\. Create a sales funnel where you places your customers depending on how
close they are to a sale.

5\. Make sure you understand who you need to talk to (never accept a no from a
person who cant say yes)

Rinse and repeat.

Keep in mind cold calling is a numbers game.

~~~
mildtrepidation
_Keep in mind cold calling is a numbers game._

And the more people we have playing it, the more those of us trying to
accomplish something outside of sales have to deal with inane pitches by
people who refuse to accept "no" as an answer unless they hear it repeatedly
while wasting our time.

Please don't encourage this behavior. It's good that you feel you got
something out of that experience, but if no one solicited your call and you're
calling anyway, you've joined a deservedly-loathed lower class of humanity.

~~~
ThomPete
I think you are reading too much into what I mean with numbers game.

There is plenty of legitimate cold calling one can do without pissing someone
off if you do your homework and make sure you actually are offering them
something they might need.

(for instance figuring out if they have recently complained about current
service X they are using)

Just keep in mind that your conversion ratio is going to be low and you only
have so much time to build a business.

------
kaliblack
Advice: don't cold call hoping to sell. Unlike inbound methods, you have no
idea where they are in the buying cycle. It could be years before you close,
so don't bother trying.

Instead call to get information. Most people want to help. Ask them questions
about things relevant to your service to qualify them. Ask them if they want
information about your service and collect an email address. Add them to a
nurture campaign so if they ever are looking to buy you're at the top of their
list.

I got a marketing assistant to make these type of calls for a couple of weeks
with a 60% success rate of getting an email address. In Australia email
permission is opt in. I don't know what the conversion rate of the nurture
campaign ended up being because I left the company.

~~~
auxbuss
This is great advice, imo.

The key being "most people want to help". The best sales guy I've yet known
used to demand of me to "Just ask! People will tell you". It's true. Don't be
a pushy ass, just ask, and retreat if someone isn't forthcoming.

Most people want to help.

------
blhack
It's very immature of me, and I'll own that, but the number one thing you can
do to get me to never, ever do business with your company is to cold call me.

It's just reeks of unprofessionalism, in my opinion. If you don't care about
me enough to respect my time, then why on earth would you care about me enough
to provide me with a good customer service experience _after you 've already
hooked me_?

I've had companies call me before claiming to work at google, claiming that my
company isn't doing enough /google something/ and that they can help! If I pay
them $foo, then I will be number in the google!

It's really annoying. This is why things like this:
[http://www.itslenny.com/](http://www.itslenny.com/) (which is hilarious, btw)
exist.

------
graeme
I don't do cold calling much, but the few times I've done it have produced
almost everything good I've ever achieved professionally has come from a few
well targeted cold calls or emails

I'm an LSAT instructor, and author of LSAT explanations. Here's the result of
my cold calling

1\. I contacted a small company in Toronto that did LSAT and SAT instruction.
I'm in Montreal. I called and asked the secretary if they would like to be in
Montreal.

She handed me to the founder, who said yes, interviewed me, and I'm still
doing work for them. I've traveled the country teaching courses, added new
tests to my skillset, and been able to build a private tutoring practice based
on things I learned from them.

2\. I emailed the guy who runs LSAT Blog, the major blog in my niche. As a
result of a few back and forth emails, he asked me if I'd like to write LSAT
explanations he could sell.

This led to royalties from him, and manuscripts I later turned into print
books, which pay me even more royalties. I now sell the explanations through
other online affiliates as well, and turned them into my own site

3\. I emailed the founder of another LSAT prep company, just to say hi, after
his company experienced a setback.

This led to them bringing me on board for a six month term. I learned a lot,
and now they refer me tutoring students.

I think there may be others. But given that these three are 90% of my business
success, I probably wouldn't even BE in business if it weren't for cold calls.

The key to all of them was that I was somehow relevant to the people I
contacted. They could help me, and I could help them.

The more targeted, the better.

------
simonbarker87
"Hi, I'm really not sure who I need to speak to but if I could take 30 seconds
to explain who I am and what I'm looking for do you think we could work out if
it's worth me speaking to anyone? Would that be ok?"

"Great thanks. My names is X, and my company does Y. Does it sound like there
might be someone who it would be good for me to talk to? If it's a no then
that is absolutely fine." Then go quiet.

This is the best opener I have used and it gets me a name and my call
forwarded 80% of the time - which is the main aim of a cold call, if you're
going in with getting a sale in mind it will always feel like a massive
mountain.

Also, if in the 30 second explanation you can get something about them in
first it works even better. Also, don't go over your 30 seconds.

------
matznerd
The modern cold call is a cold email. Although I've done straight cold calls
and had a small team in the Philippines, a lot of businesses do not like calls
(esp. Restaurants and service businesses). There is a great book on cold
emails called Predictable Revenue[0]. link:
[http://www.amazon.com/Predictable-Revenue-Business-
Practices...](http://www.amazon.com/Predictable-Revenue-Business-Practices-
Salesforce-com/dp/0984380213)

Edited now that I am on computer to add more detail:

Some of the key points in the book are: -Split sales team into two parts, one
group that only sends out opening emails, one set that closes the leads/sets
up meetings. Once a meeting is set, the opener passes the prospect onto the
closer. -the first email should be three sentences introducing who you are,
what you do (can put clients you work with) and what you are looking for
(appointment or referral)

I get pitched by a lot of companies, and one company had used this exact pitch
on me and out of hundreds they were one of the few to get me to take an
appointment call. Months later when I read this book, I recognized their
tactic and went back and read the email and it was 100% based on what came out
of this book.

[0] edit: misspelled title

~~~
DerekH
Did you mean Predictable Revenue? Just checking.

------
conrey
Yes, best thing to do is research the hell of them before you make any call or
email. Some great articles that I've shared with my team:

[http://www.startupmoon.com/how-i-got-meetings-at-twitter-
lin...](http://www.startupmoon.com/how-i-got-meetings-at-twitter-linkedin-and-
github-using-cold-emails/) [http://life-longlearner.com/how-to-cold-email-
prospects/](http://life-longlearner.com/how-to-cold-email-prospects/)
[http://okdork.com/2013/04/18/cold_email/](http://okdork.com/2013/04/18/cold_email/)

------
logvol
Definitely. Outbound sales was how we validated our business model before we
wrote a single line of code. There is so much you can learn.

Outbound sales, be it cold calls, cold email or warm intros, are very
powerful. Keep in mind "With Great Power Comes Great Responsibility". Don't
waste people's time. Ask for permission to speak. Listen.

Recommended reading: Jason Lemkin
[http://www.quora.com/Jason-M.-Lemkin](http://www.quora.com/Jason-M.-Lemkin)

How GuideSpark Tripled Revenues Two Years in a Row, Growing to Almost Eight
Figures in ARR — All Using Outbound Sales [http://saastr.quora.com/How-
GuideSpark-Tripled-Revenues-Two-...](http://saastr.quora.com/How-GuideSpark-
Tripled-Revenues-Two-Years-in-a-Row-Growing-to-Almost-Eight-Figures-in-
ARR-%E2%80%94-All-Using-Outbound-Sales)

~~~
hiharryhere
This is really interesting. Validating your idea is so important, and unless
you know a bunch of people who have X problem or are in X industry and aren't
going to just 'be nice' about your idea, then you do need to ring around.

------
pedalpete
I did a little bit of cold calling when I was running a start-up. It's
supposed to be really intimidating, and I have to say that before each call,
I'd take a few minutes to warm myself up and think 'the worst they can do is
say no'.

However, I went into EVERY call, knowing the person I was calling. I'd
research via LinkedIn, and find out everything I could about that person, and
the business.

I was amazed at how many times I'd contact somebody and they'd already heard
of my business, and were keen to do business with me. At the same time, more
often than not, things didn't work out. But as some have said the key is to
know what you're selling, and you're not selling your product, you're selling
what your product can do for them. Make sure you're able to speak to that. "I
thought it would be great if you guys had x,y,z and could do a,b,c for your
customers. It would ease problem a for you, and I'd estimate, based on what I
know of your company, increased revenues of y".

Make it easy for them, hand them your business on a silver platter. Like I
said, most times you won't get the sale, but you'll make more contacts in the
industry, they may recommend you to other potential partners, or who knows.

Don't think "I'm going to sell them", think "I'm going to help them".

~~~
chany2
^ This here is the best advice for non-sales folks doing sales call. This man
did a lot of reading on sales.

You basically have change your mindset about it. You are not selling things to
them (and no money is even exchange on the first call either), you are trying
to help them.

\-- No one likes to be sold to. Stop selling. Also don't think of it as cold-
call.

Think of yourself as a consultant.

Think of yourself as a student.

A student in business class, writing a report and researching a company. Find
out their current news about their business, and recent trends affecting their
industry. Now, can your product fill to relieve some of the workflow they have
according to your research.

If so, the client will open up to you. At the end of the day, that client,
that manager just wants to get their work done better. If your product does
that, and you found out that recent issue, your product can help with. You got
a good consulting gig starting to happen.

Once you have your report, write a cold email instead.

------
nimrod4
This is obviously highly dependent on industry, market, product, etc. I do
cold e-mail (personal preference vs calling) but within some basic guidelines:

1) Target Potential Customers

Rather than blanket e-mail every person in my industry, I look for people and
organizations that are significantly more likely to be receptive to my
product. I've segmented my market based on highly-relevant characteristics to
increase chances that my e-mail will be well received. The contact may even
already be looking for a product like mine. I also keep an eye out for news
articles and mentions for people in my space that show they are a relevant
lead.

2) Do My Research

Nothing gets deleted faster than a stock e-mail. I research my prospective
targets and try to understand what their situation is. What is their
reputation in the market, what are they struggling with, and can my product
help alleviate any of that? This shows that my e-mail is more than just SPAM
and that I'm trying to develop a relationship.

3) Play It Slow and Develop a Relationship

As mentioned in other posts, cold calls can be as much for info as a sales
lead. In some markets, its also about developing a relationship that may take
a long time to convert. Even if someone's not interested in my product, if I
can help them in another way (maybe an intro) I'll do it to keep the
conversation going. Maybe down the road they'll return the favor by providing
me a rec.

4) Let It Go

Followup is key, but beating someone up is a waste of time. If someone's not
interested and doesn't want to be bothered I'll let it go. The last thing I
want is to develop a bad reputation or be reported as SPAM.

------
sdrinf
I have amnesia / sleeping difficulty (being awake for ~20 hours, then sleep
for 10), which means my waking cycles roll around. UK-based sales people, on
the other hand, tend to do their cold calls at 10am sharp.

Long story short: when they call me, I'm generally in REM sleep, and have been
for a mere 2 hours. After their interruption, I will not be able to sleep
back, but will spend the next 10 hours in zombie mode.

I have found a fantastic new way to use this zombie time: looking up legal,
and law services, small courts, corporate databases about their company,
facebook of their personal, and any and all leveraged counter-offense methods,
that will make these companies, and individuals within not exist ever, ever
again.

Please for the love of all that is holy, respect TPS's do-not-call lists.

[1] See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6163051](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6163051)
for more

------
davecyen
DON'T: Be scripted. Ask stupid questions that are supposed to be leading, like
"Do you want to increase your revenue and cut costs?". Go straight into pitch
mode. Call them so often that it pisses them off.

DO: Keep it brief, don't give the full pitch. Ask for 15 minutes on the
calendar to explain in more detail. Ask if you caught them at a good time. If
not, ask when would be better to call back. Leave a voicemail. Be casual and
genuinely excited to talk to them, like hearing from an old friend. Send 3-4
sentence email, both for intro and to follow up ("My voicemail" subject lines
get good open rates). Call multiple people at different levels in the
organization (and ask if they're the right person to speak to).

------
bellaccione
I cold call for a living. By cold calling I mean 40 outbound calls and 15
emails or LinkedIn InMails on a regular outreach day.

Result: 6 figure income on a 70k base, for 4 years.

I also do Customer Development-type emails for my own side business, and for
others (as-a-service).

Summary: it works. If you learn how to do it right.

Top tools: Stephan Schiffman's Telesales and Basho Email System.

Also: for cold calling to work you must have something of value, that solves a
real pain/problem. Not something ephemeral like an app that, say, splits the
dinner bill amongst friends.

------
arthurquerou
We do but it doesn't work the same depending on the country. For example, in
France (where we were originally based) and Europe, it's pretty effective if
we call the company we target and ask for the right person (thank you
Linkedin). Though, we recently moved in the US and the first calls we made
didn't really work. Some people were even pissed that we called them from
nowhere and where wondering how we got their phone numbers. Possibly relevant:
We work in mobile advertising

------
wrath
A company that I started in the early 2000s used cold calling to generate
leads. It was very affective to generate solid qualified leads. We were lucky
that we go an experience cold caller that trained other younger sales people.
Having someone (either an agency or a person in-house) helping you is key to
your success.

IMO, a good cold caller will work very hard to get to the right person, if
that person exist. They will be committed and relentless to generating the
lead for their sales team. They will work on their script to a point where
they have answers for most types of questions. They will use the tools that
they are provided (e.g. salesforce) to ensure to keep a log of what they've
done and their todo list. And they will be in constant contact with the sales
team to ensure that all information is provided back to them in a structured
manner.

If you think that cold callers are waisting your time, simply try and tell
them that you are not interested or point them to a different person who may
be interested (if that person exists). There's no point for a caller to place
a call to someone who has no interest in buying their offering, that's just a
waste of time. Cold callers are "not" telemarketers.

------
kryptonika
Shocking that a bunch of engineers don't like being cold-called ;-) But it's
silly to write it off as a viable sales strategy. At my startup we've had a
ton of success with cold-calling, and I've talked to software CMOs and VP
Sales all over Boston that use it as a core part of their strategy.

If you're doing B2B sales in a relatively new category there's basically no
other way to reach your early market; they're not googling for your category,
and probably not even for a technical solution to it, especially if you're
selling to a non-IT function (marketing, sales, finance, etc.).

In those contexts, cold-calling, done well, can help educate the market,
create demand, and set the stage for later inbound efforts. Often we'll have a
cold call where the prospect's response isn't "WTF you wasted my time" but "I
had no idea this kind of thing existed; where were you 5 years ago?"

It's not easy; you have to select your targets carefully, and have a good
pitch, not be too push, and get a lot of other things right to make it work,
but it DOES work.

------
mildtrepidation
"Potential customers" is a key part of your phrase. If you have someone's
contact information and you have some reason to believe they'll be interested
in your service, that's a lead.

Without a referral or lead, if you're cold calling, you're calling someone who
not only hasn't inquired about your service, but whom you have no reason to
believe wants to hear from you. In my opinion, you have no place calling that
person. If you choose to do so anyway, it's your responsibility to waste as
little of their time as possible in as cordial a manner as you can. Hard sells
are absolutely awful.

I only get upset with cold callers that don't quit the first time I say no. No
matter how qualified you believe a lead is or how it's been
validated/verified, if the person on the other end says no, don't push it.
Maybe they'll just keep saying no, but maybe they'll remember you as the pushy
jerk whose product/service they'll now never consider.

------
smelliot415
Yes. Building out a list of pre-qualified contacts, then "cold calling" by
means of telephone or email is one of the best ways to get in front of people
that your product/service can help. The key is to be respectful of everyone's
time and come to the table with something of value. And of course, pushiness
or over-persistence is never appreciated. Also, "cold call" doesn't mean
"blind call". The sales person should have some notion of the prospect's
business, their role in that organization, and exactly where this product or
service might fit in.

To those that hate receiving cold calls, remember: most of these sales
development folks that call leads are fresh out of school and simply trying to
gain a foothold in a hyper-competitive space. Don't let them waste your time
if that's what they're doing, but have a heart!

------
esdailycom
I have been doing a little cold calling recently. One thing I have understood
from the various introduction statements is

1\. Ask for the person's name or company's name first thing: this tells the
person you are indeed looking for them

2\. Do not sell in the first 20 seconds. Tell them you are looking for someone
in their line of business and ask them if you can ask them a couple of
questions

3\. Ask them questions relating to their business

Only then do you explain how your business solves the problems. I have found
that this recipe almost always makes it impossible for the target to say 'no'
and cut the call. Once they answer your questions, they are interested to know
how exactly you come into the picture. This process seems more successful than
anything else for me.

------
sharemywin
if your not going to make at least $100/mo ($2000 CLTV) it's probably not
going to be cost effective.

~~~
mjolk
why do you feel this way?

~~~
sharemywin
Let's assume you have a cold list and you want to turn it into someone that's
willing to talk to your sales person. So your going to get about 6 a shift
let's call a shift 6 hrs. So, your at ~$10 a lead. Let's say you close 1 out
of 10. On a free trial or something with minimal commitment. Now your at
$100/trial. Now to convert them to an actual regularly paying customer your at
another 1 out of 10, or $1000. Plus you have to pay the person that converts
them to the free trial and get's their credit card#.

------
dethtron5000
I get anywhere from 5-20 sales calls a day (not to mention cold emails and the
blind-rage-inducing cold meeting spam, which lands the salesperson on my auto-
block list). I don't have the time during the day to answer these, so I don't
pick up my phone unless I recognize the number. I have my email in my voice
mail message - I'm happy to review any email that comes in from a cold call. I
may not respond, but often I'll file away a service and if something's a good
fit, I'll follow up a bit later.

------
philmcc
I decided I wanted to get into independent software development. I found a
company ($1mm revenue) I'd done a little bit of business with (unrelated)

I sent them a mockup of what I thought their web-page should be (4 hours of
work?), one meeting later I'd locked down a nice 5 figure contract to develop
an internal app (they decided they didn't want a web page) and it looks to
become an ongoing relationship.

The web page, I later found out, is what really hooked them, despite them not
wanting it ultimately.

------
ErrantX
Not directly, no. But I work for a company that has a sales department that
does cold calls.

Interestingly, organic traffic performs better than cold calling. By a decent
margin. But, on the road sales blows both out of the water. Obviously.

So if your looking at marketing strategy, someone on the road might be a good
investment (depending on the product and customer base).

------
jp1989
We're in the extremely early stages our our B2B SaaS business - and cold
calling has been extremely effective so far. We've gotten great feedback and
battle-tested our hypothesis on "real customers".

Indeed, cold calling will not be a big part of our strategy going forward -
but it's a great way to feel out the market.

~~~
jonathanjaeger
Why will it not be part of the strategy? Too costly in terms of time based on
profit you get out of it? Or there wouldn't be profit if you scaled this up
with extra support?

------
bhartzer
Cold calling can work if you are selling the right thing. But you still have
to qualify people ahead of time. If you're selling a domain name, then finding
companies that might be interested in buying (like the ones already bidding on
the keyword) is a way of qualifying for selling domains.

------
mindcrime
It's more "cold email" for us, but yes to some extent. I think some of the
keys are to be:

1\. brief

2\. relevant

3\. professional

I think in terms of the cold email pitches I get, and think of which ones I'm
willing to consider and which ones I don't. Given that, my thinking is
something like this:

Regarding 1 - If you send me a rambling 6,000 word manuscript, I'm not reading
it, and I probably will hit "delete" in after about 4 seconds of skimming
unless _something_ in there really catches my eye.

Regarding 2 - this may be the most important one. If you spam me with some
random crap that has no connection to what I'm doing, and/or anything I need,
I'm hitting "delete" pretty much from the get-go. And if you want to sell me
something, you need to talk about _my_ needs, not _your_ product or service.
And you should have done your research ahead of time. If it's apparent to me
that I'm getting something that's the result of a mail-merge run with nothing
to hint that you know anything what my company does, where we are, how we
operate, etc., guess what? "Delete".

Regarding 3 - If you get the name of the company wrong, have shitty grammar
and / or spelling, or otherwise send me something that is barely
comprehensible, it's going in the bin in the blink of an eye. And being a non-
native English speaker isn't going to buy you much of an exception. I'm in
America, if you want to do business with me, learn to speak English. Likewise
if you're emailing somebody in Spain... learn Spanish. And get somebody to
proof read your message that's fluent. I'll tolerate a _small_ amount of
sloppiness in terms of grammar and what-have you, but you have to at least
make an effort.

So, my theory is... do some research up front, find out as much about the
customer as you can up-front. Write something in clear English (or the
appropriate language) using proper spelling and grammar. Keep it fairly short,
and focus on the customer's needs, situations and problems. But I don't mean
to _assume_ they have a certain problem. I mean, phrase things in terms of
"We've noticed that companies like yours often have problems like X... We are
specialists in X, and I'd like a few moments to find out more about your
company and whether or not you are really dealing with X". Something based on
the "Core Story" approach put out by Chet Holmes would also be received well
(by me anyway) as long as it isn't _too_ long, and is backed up with credible
data, etc.

Do that, and I think you have at least a shot. In my case, if you email me
like that, I may simply not need whatever it is you're selling... but at least
I'll read your email, consider it, and probably even reply. If you send crap,
it's going straight to the trash can, often mostly (or completely) unread.

Do this... go through a bunch of the spam _you_ get, and figure out which
emails you receive well, and which ones evoke the "delete after four seconds"
response. Model your own communications more after the first batch, and don't
do whatever the people in the second batch are doing.

~~~
na85
I assume from the way you worded your response that you are the one sending
"cold email."

That's spam. That's the _definition_ of spam.

You and your company are spammers. You need to stop.

~~~
mindcrime
_You and your company are spammers. You need to stop._

Yeah, I felt that way at one time as well. Idealism is a good thing. But it
doesn't pay the bills. And, pedantry over definitions aside, most people these
days seem to think of "spam" more as completely off-topic crap, phishing
messages, advertisements for illegal products, etc., etc. I don't know many
people, in a B2B context, who actually object to receiving cold email IF they
fit the criteria above - short, professional and relevant.

So while I'd like to take your advice to heart, it just isn't likely to happen
anytime soon. Not unless we start getting so many inbound leads coming in that
we can't handle them all.

~~~
napoleond
_I don 't know many people, in a B2B context, who actually object to receiving
cold email IF they fit the criteria above_

As a person in charge of both buying and selling B2B services/products, I
couldn't agree more. I _absolutely abhor and detest_ long cold emails from
strangers who want me to give them money, but I don't mind receiving short,
snappy emails from people who have something to offer me (and have done enough
homework to think I might want it). The former are adding work to my pile (if
I bothered to read their long stupid emails) while the latter are taking work
_off_ my pile (saves me time researching the space--99 times out of 100 I'll
go with the guy who has already made an effort towards establishing rapport
over the strangers with the nice website).

------
hdivider
I've been wondering about this myself. In a typical, successful B2B cold call,
how does the conversation actually go?

~~~
conrey
"Hi I'm from YOURCOMPANY and I saw you wrote/spoke on/commented about
RELEVANTTOPICORTHEME and thought you may be interested in learning more about
YOURCOMPANY. I'd love to set up a demo to show you how it can help you with
PROBLEM. What day is better for you, Tuesday or Wednesday?"

~~~
akkishore
I think this is way too direct. You atleast need to qualify if they really
have the PROBLEM (even if you know they have the PROBLEM, it will atleast
involve him in the conversation). Probably after that you can explain very
briefly how you can solve the PROBLEM and give out few good names from the
current clientele that have solved same/similar PROBLEM and then ask for a
demo day. No?

------
Aldo_MX
My answer is:

    
    
      If your product/service can't be explained by e-mail,
      I'm not interested in acquiring it. Please remove my number.

